# Jamb Extension?



## jgrohol (Mar 30, 2011)

I am about to replace our front and rear entry/exterior doors to the house. They are both in the same situation. We have a 'true' stone house which is studded out with 2x4 interior walls and the stone face seems to be 4-6" in depth. The current entry doors installed have a deeper jamb depth than what you really see around today. This is because the 2x4 framed interior wall plus the external stone facing is giving the entry opening more depth. I have two pictures attached as you can see. What are my options of getting a door? Do I order a normal sized door for 2x4 framed walls and add on jamb extensions? Or can I get pre-hung doors that already have extended jambs? Both of these doors will have screen/storm doors attached to the outside of the jambs.

Thanks!


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

In the pictures it looks like I see some nails in the stop. It looks like the doors may have extension jambs on them. You will be sure when you remove them. Since you have an in swing door you can get whatever jamb is available, but get it without casing. Then you will have to make new extension jambs. Use five quarter stock, (full 1" thick finish stock), if it will fit. There is another post in here about a gap at the bottom of a door and it has a few good replies about shimming doors.


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

Just get a standard door. It's very common and relatively simple to add on some jamb extension. Out here in San Diego it's become increasingly common to jamb extend with some MDF. It's easy to cut, looks good and comes primed ready-to-paint. 

That being said, it's very susceptible to water and I'd recommend staying away from it if that's a concern. It's equally acceptable to jamb extend with anytype of hardwood, usually to match the type of casing you're using. 

Additionally! It's possible to pick up a vinyl or synthetic material as well.

Honestly, you can jamb extend with almost anything you want, it's just usually easier if it can be cut down to size on a table saw.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

They left you with quite a mess there.

I'm not sure why your door doesn't just go in with brick moulding against your framed wall. After that, the stone can stick out 2' if necessary.

Can you visualize that?

Otherwise, what shape are your jambs and threshold in? If they are in decent shape, I would just replace the door and leave them alone.

Can you post some more photos, particularly of the exterior looking at the door from straight on, and one from an angle?


----------



## jgrohol (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input so far. 

I'll snap a few more photos for you guys tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## jgrohol (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. Here are a few more photos of the door I'm about to replace. Let me know if you need any other closeups or photos of anything in particular.

Thanks.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, that is a mess.

Usually you set the door and bring the masonry to the door.

It looks like maybe the door opening was too large, so the space was filled with mortar.

Option-just replace the door and leave the jamb and head and threshold.

Option-remove the door, jamb extensions, etc and all the crapola and mortar around the opening. Now install a door in the opening on your 2x4 wall and make some custom brick moulding which extends out to the stonework.

Maybe the brick moulding will need to be 3" wide, I don't know. Maybe a different width on the top than on the side jambs. This can be dealt with.

This will obviate your need for jamb extensions, as the stone will just be there, uncovered.


----------



## jgrohol (Mar 30, 2011)

I am redoing the room just inside that door. I want to replace this door rig up now while I'm redoing the room inside. I want it updated and done right even if that's doing some new masonry. The door isn't efficient and it's older. I don't want to make the room more efficient if i still have a leaky doorway.

If I were to install a normal door (jamb depth) and brick mould back to the jamb, where would I put the storm door? Up against the jamb edge just before the brick mould? 

Do you have any example photos or diagrams of the brick moulding like in this situation?

Thanks!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not very good at posting photos.

You have your door, and the jambs around it. On the exterior, there is brick moulding. This is designed so that you can mount the door to the house framing, and attach brick moulding flush up against the masonry. You set the door and lay the masonry to the brick moulding.

Then when the door (or window) needs replaced, you pop off the brick moulding and remove the door.

In your case, I would remove everything and see what you have. My guess is that your opening is 2-4 inches too big for the door plus brick moulding. You can make up this difference by attaching an additional 2x4 on each side, for example. Then mount your door in the opening, centered. You will see that there is some space between the brick moulding and the masonry.

You'll want to measure this space, determine your widest possible brick moulding. Make up some custom brick moulding and remove the stuff the door came with. Put it on your door and caulk any small gap remaining.

The storm door mounts to the brick moulding.


----------



## Xtreme_99 (Jan 5, 2009)

to me it looks like there was some trim that was around the door that was removed in order to put on that storm door. the brick line is pretty straight and even around the door. I have replaced doors that look just like that..in my instance the large jamb that you are seeing around the door was a 2x10 used for structure (much like they frame an opening in a poured basemen) it was a 2x10 jamb built and they bricked up to it.. was really weird and have only come across it once. it appears there is a brick lintel in the pictures but cant say for sure. in my case we had to replace the 2x material ripped down to allow for the brick molding on the outside we were able to widen the 2x's out far enough to allow for the same size door. it was a REAL treat took a 1 day job into a 2 day.

Jt


----------



## jgrohol (Mar 30, 2011)

That is very possible and I should be able to get brick molding back onto the outside instead of filling it with mortar like they did. 

I am starting to rip apart the room just inside as I'm redoing it with new insulation, electrical, and drywall. When I start to pull that out, I am going to pull the trim off the door and start to take it apart to see what I'm up against. 

I think I can get a normal sized door for 2x4 framing, put in jamb extensions and brick molding, and attach the storm door on the outside with the jamb/brick molding.

I am also going to plan for anything that I can ahead of time. I do not want to have a door partially in over night.


----------

